# dehydrating fresh fruit



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Does anyone do this and if so, how long do you leave it in the dehydrator? I have an Oster.*

*Hubby keeps asking me if I've used it yet and since I "had to have it"...I need to get busy.*

*Bananas, fresh pineapple chunks, sliced strawberries, blueberries....what else can be dehydrated that is safe and good for Mia? This will be for both of us...we can share treats..*


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I dont think that pineapple is good for dogs
Banana Chips
*Ingredients*
bananas
*Preparation*
Place in a single layer on each tray.
Plug dehydrator in.
Dry banana slices until crisp.
Drying time is 8-12 hours*.
*Comments*
*Drying times are affected by the size of the load, fruit thickness, and the moisture content of the food.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

berries
*Time Required:* 8-12 hours of drying time on average
-Start with fresh fruits and vegetables of the very best quality. Overripe, bruised and otherwise deteriorated produce will not yield good results when dehydrated.
-Clean, hull and slice all fruits and vegetables, taking care to maintain consistency in the thickness of the slices. (This will ensure that everything dries at an even rate.)
-Now, load your fruit and vegetable slices onto the dehydrator trays, being careful not to overlap them, as this will slow the drying time.
-Turn your dehydrator on immediately after loading to start the dehydration process. Consult the owner's manual for recommended drying times, but expect the process to take between 8-12 hours on average.
As you reach the end of the drying time, check your fruits and vegetables frequently for dryness. To do so, simply remove a slice from the dehydrator, allow it to cool and then feel it with your fingers. If the slice feels dry to the touch, it should be adequately dried. To further evaluate the dryness of fruit: cut several fruit slices in half, and check the cut edges for moisture beads. If any are present, the fruit is not yet dry enough, and needs to be returned to the dehydrator.
-Allow your fruit and vegetable slices to cool for 30 to 60 minutes or until completely cool to the touch before packing.
Dried fruits need to go through an additional conditioning period before they are ready for storage. Place them in loosely packed jars, and shake once a day for 7-10 days to ensure the remaining moisture is evenly distributed between the dried pieces. If condensation appears on the jar, the fruit needs to be returned to the dehydrator for further drying.
Place all dried foods in air-tight containers or freezer bags; and store in a cool, dry and dark location until you are ready to use them.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> berries
> *Time Required:* 8-12 hours of drying time on average
> -Start with fresh fruits and vegetables of the very best quality. Overripe, bruised and otherwise deteriorated produce will not yield good results when dehydrated.
> -Clean, hull and slice all fruits and vegetables, taking care to maintain consistency in the thickness of the slices. (This will ensure that everything dries at an even rate.)
> ...


*Thank you. I looked up pineapple for dogs...it is used in formulas to stop dogs from eating poop...apparently it makes things taste bad to them, so I guess I will stay away from pineapple...LOL Mangos and plums though sound good...I will do this over the weekend and see what happens...*


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Thank you. I looked up pineapple for dogs...it is used in formulas to stop dogs from eating poop...apparently it makes things taste bad to them, so I guess I will stay away from pineapple...LOL Mangos and plums though sound good...I will do this over the weekend and see what happens...*


It makes the poop taste bad to them, so I say go for it, especially if your dog is a poop eater.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

lynda said:


> It makes the poop taste bad to them, so I say go for it, especially if your dog is a poop eater.


*No, she isn't a poop eater....so no pineapple. I don't want her to not eat because stuff tastes bad to her.*


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Nancy, pineapple doesn't taste bad to them. 

It's what it turns into (pineapply poop) post digestion that tastes bad.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

And pineapple won't make other food taste bad to them either. My dogs love a tiny piece of it - tiny as it is high in sugars.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

eiksaa said:


> Nancy, pineapple doesn't taste bad to them.
> 
> It's what it turns into (pineapply poop) post digestion that tastes bad.


*Oh okay....so it won't affect what their regular food tastes like to them.??*


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Oh okay....so it won't affect what their regular food tastes like to them.??*


No


----------

